# Now this is a portable generator security cage!!



## EU7000is (May 23, 2015)

Too bad it doesn't tell you the dimensions, i wonder what height/width/Depth will fit, i'll call them and then post it


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Cool story bro.


----------

